# My new tabletop CG!



## roadfix (Aug 1, 2008)

I got my new Char Griller the other day, fabricated a set of legs out of 1/8" steel bar, and turned it into a tabletop unit, although it came with a wheeled cart which I heard was not too stable from the few reviews I've read.  I like this setup so far.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 1, 2008)

Nice!

Good idea with those legs!  My little $20 job probobly won't make it to next year  so I'll be looking for a replacement.  Can I borrow that leg idea?


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 1, 2008)

Where did you get the brick from?  what was the cost?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks!  Sure, use the leg idea.  It's very simple to fabriated with the right tools.
I got the bricks from Home Depot for 34 cents each.  The steel bar came from them too.  I paid about $9 for a 6 ft length.


----------



## quicksilver (Aug 1, 2008)

You're hired! I love the set up. Love the little mini chimnea too.
What did you use, a pipe bender?
Good Job!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 1, 2008)

Hey, give me your password and I'll tell ya what I think of it.


----------



## roadfix (Aug 1, 2008)

quicksilver said:


> You're hired! I love the set up. Love the little mini chimnea too.
> What did you use, a pipe bender?
> Good Job!



Thank you.  I used a bench vise and some muscle to bend the steel bar.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 6, 2008)

Did you try the new grill yet?


----------



## roadfix (Aug 6, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Did you try the new grill yet?



I did!  I used it twice already.  I grilled some salmon and chicken wings over the weekend.  So far I'm very pleased with this set up.  I like its pull-out ash pan.......too easy and convenient...


----------

